# Question for CVA Wolf owners



## Chip (Jun 6, 2005)

My dad just got one, we had a scope put on it, sighted it in and bought the accessories we felt he might need. He took it home, and actually read the manual, which basically said that he had to remove the firing pin bushing, firing pin, and firing pin spring to be cleaned. He called CVA, the customer service guy said if it wasn't done, the warranty would be voided due to improper care. He proceeded to grind down a screwdriver to do the removal job, cleaned the pieces and then blasted the internal components of the trigger/hammer mechanism with that Blaster foam. Once that was done, he washed it out with boiling water, dried it, and put a light amount of oil on/in that area. Sounds to me like he did more work than he had to, so...

My questions are:

1. How regularly do you remove the firing pin, spring and bushing for cleaning?
2. How much corrosion or fouling do you notice occurring in this area?
3. Do you have any tips for making the cleaning process simple?
4. Do you do anything to clean the rest of the trigger and hammer mechanism?
5. Are there any additional cleaning tips or things to avoid that we should keep in mind?

Thanks for any help you can provide. I currently shoot a TC Hawkens and couldn't help much with my dad's particular questions. Take care.

Chip


----------



## Chip (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm surprised that there haven't been any comments yet. Does anyone that owns a CVA Wolf or Optima take out the firing pin and clean it?


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I just got one last year for christmas and shot it for the 1st time this year. I did not break the gun down like mentioned.... Perhaps I should- since I do this regularly with the other weapons I have....


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

I used to do that with my Mag-bolt 150. They said to remove the bolt and take it apart to clean the firing pin. Its a real pain to reassemble the bolt action. Don't do it anymore. Haven't for a couple of years and no problems yet.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hi Chip
My friend has had one for 3 years and has never done it.
He says he just wipes down the area around the firing pin
and lubes the action and that's it, besides cleaning
the barrel and breech plug after any use.
I think it depends on how much you shoot it and if you mainly
use it for hunting, once at the end of the season would probably
be good imo.

mike


----------



## Chip (Jun 6, 2005)

I appreciate the help! My dad likes to break down all of his guns at the end of the various seasons and clean them thoroughly, so I think he will probably do what Mike suggested. Take care and shoot straight.

Chip


----------



## EL SANTO (Jan 2, 2016)

Chip said:


> My dad just got one, we had a scope put on it, sighted it in and bought the accessories we felt he might need. He took it home, and actually read the manual, which basically said that he had to remove the firing pin bushing, firing pin, and firing pin spring to be cleaned. He called CVA, the customer service guy said if it wasn't done, the warranty would be voided due to improper care. He proceeded to grind down a screwdriver to do the removal job, cleaned the pieces and then blasted the internal components of the trigger/hammer mechanism with that Blaster foam. Once that was done, he washed it out with boiling water, dried it, and put a light amount of oil on/in that area. Sounds to me like he did more work than he had to, so...
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


Hello new to this forum and to muzzleloading/deer hunting. I just purchased my cva wolf and was able to take down my first deer ever with a 130 yard shot two days before the season ended. I did a complete cleaning of the gun but I am unable to remove the firing pin bushing (only took five shots with the gun). the firing pin is protruding into the screw driver slot, so is it ok to press the firing pin down or will this damage it?
Thanks


----------

